# Ginger Kidded- New pics added



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

Single doeling 9 lbs. Dam is a kiko/spanish cross, Sire is a boer.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger Kidded*

CONGRATULATIONS on such a pretty lil' girl!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Ginger Kidded*

CUTE !!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Ginger Kidded*

Really pretty kid. Is that big for this kind of goat? Mine are all 5.5-7.5 pounds, but I have never had a single. And Kinders are smaller than full sized.

Darling baby, anyway. Hooray!

Jan


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Ginger Kidded*

Very nice...congrats.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Ginger Kidded*

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG

SHES SOOOOOOOO CUTE!!!


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Ginger Kidded*

Beautiful little girl congrats~~!!  :leap:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Ginger Kidded*

Awwweee congrats! :stars: She is beautiful!


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Ginger Kidded*



lissablack said:


> Really pretty kid. Is that big for this kind of goat? Mine are all 5.5-7.5 pounds, but I have never had a single. And Kinders are smaller than full sized.
> 
> Darling baby, anyway. Hooray!
> 
> Jan


9 Lbs is about right for a boer but my kiko does usually have slightly smaller babies. I suspect it is because she is a single.

Thank y'all for the nice comments. We think she is cute. Too bad we can't keep her.


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Ginger Kidded*

Beautiful little girl! :thumbup: Congratulations!


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Ginger Kidded*

Beautiful :kidred: ! Congrats! :stars:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Ginger Kidded*

Congrats!!!!! What a cutie.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

3 days old- new pics. I think thsi little girl is goign to make someone a nice 4-H goat. She will be for sale at weaning.


----------



## ()relics (Dec 25, 2010)

Very nice looking kid...she would make a nice start for a % line...I would be keeping her based solely on the 3 white sock theory or maybe that Myth applies to horses only...Love those speckled ears, as well.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

Thank you relics. She is a nice looking doe. I think she is polled like her Momma but the sire was horned so there are no fertility issues. 

I am not keeping her becuase with the Commonwealth reimbursing new breeding stock purchases it is cheaper to buy than retain breeding stock right now. 

I am very curious to see how fast she puts on weight. The kids of kiko dams bred to boer sires tend to be born small and grow fast. She was born bigger than most of these crosses so this could be interesting. :whatgoat:


----------



## ()relics (Dec 25, 2010)

A polled paint percentage doeling with long ears and reasonably well conformed, at least from the picture ....and you are selling her? You must be crazy...Can you box her up and send her to me?


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

Dan,

She's a single birth but if you want her you are about 4 1/2 hours drive from me. Good mouth and two-teated. Tall and a little thin but she will fill out. Mom has been wormed once since I bought her and then she was borderline on needing it or not. You have my e-mail.


----------

